# Going back to school at 24/25 for the social experience



## Pagan1n1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I just found this forum while searching for other people with my problem and I'm really happy that I did. I've already seen posts with people describing other issues that I have that I never even thought of as being related to SA. Anyways, here's my issue.

I went to college when I was 18 and graduated with a BA in Fine Arts/Music. At the time, my SA completely held me back from moving away or living on campus. I was pretty much terrified of the idea, so I had no desire to even try it. Instead, I commuted to a University about 35 minutes from my house. The experience there was pretty dull. I didn't really have any friends because I commuted and had barely any meaningful social experiences outside of classes. By my junior year I was getting fed up and skipping a lot of school, but I still managed to get good grades and graduate Cum Laude.

Now I'm 24 and am majorly regretting not having the "college experience" that everyone talks about. I feel much more prepared now to go to college and live on a campus compared to when I was 18. I want to be able to make new friends, go to parties, meet girls, hang out, etc. When I commuted it was too easy just to go to class then come home and "hide" in my room. I'm interested in it for the education too since I would like to get another degree in something computer related simply to help with my chances of starting a career, but I especially want to for the social reasons. 

My anxiety is coming from the thought that I'll be rejected or seen as creepy or weird if I'm living in dorms with younger people and trying to do the social things they are. What's everyone's take on this situation? Thanks in advance


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was 24 and living in the dorms. Nobody thought I was weird for it.

There was a dude who was 28 and living in the dorm next to me. Nobody thought he was weird.

However, if you do it just for the social experience, aren't you throwing money away? College is expensive. I can understand it if you don't have a job, or a degree, but if you have both, why waste your life studying when you can be out there making money?


----------



## Pagan1n1 (Nov 18, 2010)

That's good to hear. I totally hear you on the money thing too, but at this point for me it's worth the money. Money/debt etc never cause me as much anxiety as this, haha.
Also, I'm interested in getting a different degree and experience in computer programming/software engineering. I've been working as a musician (teaching, playing and recording) for the last few years and I enjoy it, but I don't think it's what I want to be doing full time.

P.S. Awesome taste in music WintersTale. I was actually the guitarist in a Prog Metal band for like 6 years. Played the ProgPower Europe festival, put out some CDs. Did the occassionaly Maiden or Rush cover too, haha.


----------

